# Finally lodged ITA!! London Branch .



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Three weeks behind schedule because a document was lost by post and I had re-requested it. I was avoiding to have it lodged in December seeing that it is the slowest month
But thats why they give you four months. 
So now it's waiting time. 


.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Good Luck with further process.

I am also planning to submit my ITA application tomorrow.
Keep in touch


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck. Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------

